# Small Space (Apartment Balcony) Spider Infestation 2014



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! The beef netting really sells the giant spider web effect.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice work with balcony space! Great job!


----------



## Nevar (Oct 28, 2009)

Great work. Looks good


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Very, very cool!!! I think that's a really neat way of apartment decorating!

(Now, I have to research beef netting!)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

StanFam3, I need to check this out, too. I am not familiar with the term, but it looks fantastic on RedScare's balcony. Nicely done!


----------



## Skeletoncrew (Oct 10, 2013)

Small space, big scare! Looks great!


----------



## Loogaroo (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks great! Is it beef netting? I would have guessed cheese cloth.

EDIT: I see the stuff now. The stuff we have at work is a much larger mesh. I had not seen this stuff. Great, another thing I need to buy!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Love it, love it, love it! Just goes to show that you don't need a big space to make a great display!!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

For such a small space, you did a terrific job of decorating it. Came our really well! Nice work!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow, that looks great! I always forget how good that beef netting looks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

where do you get this beef netting


----------



## RedScare (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you everyone for encouraging and nice comments!

Saki.Girl, I ordered the 5 pound roll from Trenton Mills (http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm). I've still got 3/4 of the roll left for future years, and it is super durable, so I imagine I can even reuse the webs I cut this year.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

You did a FABULOUS job. For some reason. I can never get the netting adjusted to my own satisfaction. I love your webs. 
That is a fantastic effect on your balcony. 

FYI I used my beef netting webs outdoor for over a month last year, and reused them this year. They seem fine. So that roll is going to last us a lifetime. haha


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

It looks great!!


Our theme this year is "spiders" too. I'll have to look into this "beef netting" stuff!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Love your display. I always put out spiders too. I have that really large one you have. He's great.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Those webs turned out fantastic and waaaaay easier to take down!


----------



## c910andace (Aug 17, 2010)

Amazing!! I have no clue about beef netting but I want you to do mine! What a beautiful balcony. Attention to detail is what wins in my book. Kudos to you!


----------

